# Which Olympic archery coach wrote a book?



## bowmanxx (Feb 4, 2009)

I think its this one. [understanding winning archery by al henderson] He was an olympic coach.


----------



## Mary Nicholson (Feb 28, 2012)

Wow! Thank you, bomanxx! I suspect that is the book my patron is looking for. She said it dealt with the mental aspects of archery, and this book's description sounds perfect. I'm going to forward her the information. Thank you so much!


----------



## bowmanxx (Feb 4, 2009)

Yes it does exactly. I've read it dozens of times. Your welcome!


----------



## "Supertec" (Sep 3, 2009)

Kisik Lee


----------



## "Supertec" (Sep 3, 2009)

Link for ya .. to one of his books

http://www.amazon.com/Inside-Archer-Total-Archery-KiSik/dp/098242650X


----------



## "Supertec" (Sep 3, 2009)

or on Lancaster .. amazing book ive read it front to back like 6 times 

http://www.lancasterarchery.com/total-archery-book-by-kisik-lee.html


----------



## Bob Furman (May 16, 2012)

As a former student of Al Henderson I can highly recommend his book. Al had a way of getting into your head in such a way that you never really knew what he was doing. He was not only the 1976 Olympic Coach, but also inducted into the Archery Hall of Fame in 1976: 

http://www.archeryhalloffame.com/Henderson Al.html


Bob Furman


----------



## itbeso (Jul 6, 2005)

"Supertec" said:


> Kisik Lee


Super, Kisik hasn't yet coached a US olympic gold medal team. Al Henderson was the man.


----------



## The Hood (Jul 5, 2002)

bowmanxx said:


> I think its this one. [understanding winning archery by al henderson] He was an olympic coach.


thats the one I read many many times


----------



## steve morley (Dec 24, 2005)

Lanny Bassham Olympic and 2 x world champion rifle shooter wrote a great book "With winning in mind" its a great read if you want to develop a strong mental side to shooting. LAS sell it.

Al Hendersons book is a good read and does cover a little about the mental side of the game.


----------



## ron w (Jan 5, 2013)

Larry Wies(sp),,,,"Core Archery". wasn't he an Olympic coach? that question just came up at my club and a few guys said, " yup, that's the guy", .....maybe we were all wrong!.......


----------



## kballer1 (Aug 31, 2010)

No it was Al Henderson.


----------



## compaq4 (Jan 26, 2013)

Lancaster!


----------

